# 69 & 70 GTO Parking Light/Turn Signal Grill Orientation



## GTORAD (Jun 21, 2015)

My lamp grill appears to not be symmetrical, anyone have any idea which way it should be orientated?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*?*

???

the only thing lefty righty on them is the painted bezels

and on 69 the rear clamp ... 

the chrome bezel only goes on the lamp lense and sit correctly, one way ,

theres a bump on the lense....

otherwise

I m confused


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

The lamp housing is the only thing that is symmetrical. The bezel, lens, filler, and bracket are handed. The short leg of the bracket goes towards the center of the car and the lamps end up looking square if assembled correctly.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

bezel and lenses fit either side


----------

